# STOLEN DEER



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

A white-tail buck deer stands in the field of Rodney and Dianne Miller's farm in Knox, Pa., Aug. 5, 2003. Jeffrey Spence, a deer breeder, was charged Friday, Aug. 13, 2004, with stealing the massive buck worth perhaps hundreds of thousands of dollars from breeder Rodney Miller nearly five years ago. (AP Photo/Keith Srakocic, File)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Holy ****! That is a dandy for a whitetail.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

no doubt that is a heck of a WT.....it looks like some people will stop at nothing to obtain the genetics they want in their herd. 8)


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I heard that the whitetail that the kid shot in Iowa that was a new world record last year was stolen from him after getting it mounted also. Anybody else hear about that? Maybe there has already been a thread about this, cuz it was a couple months ago that I heard this, this thread just brought it back to mind.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I never heard about that happening to the kid....man that would put a whole new meaning to deer hunting :evil:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

O...........My.................Land. thats the bigest frigin deer iv ever seen. that guy couldd make NICE bundle of cash from selling his antlers after he sheds them................dang.

AND WHAT KINDA LOW-LIFE SCUM BAG WOULD STEAL A DEER? I DONT GET IT. NOT TO LONG AGO OVER HERE IN INDIANA, SOMEBODY WAS CUTTN HOLES IN A GUYS FENCE TO STEAL DEER FORM HIS RANCH. thats just dispicable behavior.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

By the color of the ear tag on that deer I'd say he had to of been fed a steady diet of steroids and nuclear waste.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Deer hunters have allowed the hunting media to hype them into believing a big buck is some kind of holy grail that they need to get no matter what lack of ethics is involved to get it and its really hurt the sport. Don't get me wrong I hunt for big bucks also but I sure wouldn't shoot one at night or steal someone elses???? What is wrong with these people? How can they consider that a trophy? I have to say that I've had more run ins with deer hunters than all the other hunter groups combined, they are so possessive of even public land. I've had them try to BS me into thinking that public land is theirs almost every year for the last twenty years in Wisconsin. Its really sickening. I've decided to sell most of my deer rifles and just keep one in case I want to go with some friends, I just don't even want to be associated with gun deer hunting anymore. From the sounds of things the duck and goose hunters are dealing with similar conflicts, I'm glad I gave that up before I experienced it there also. At least pheasant hunting you can always go to the next spot if someone is already at the one you planned to hunt. Theres no tie to one spot.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

You hit the nail on the head Bobm. The rising popularity of deer hunting, TV shows and magazines, has caused antler mania. Whatever happened to enjoying the experience. I have got my wife and a local teenager into bowhunting . I am so proud that they can go home with a tag still in their pocket and still be chatting nostop about what a great day it was. Hunting has unfortunately become a competitive sport. Hopefully many of these hunters will someday realize that a mature doe a more wary prey than most bucks.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

how did it manage to attain cancer of the antler?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'll just stick to shooting fawns and does, thank you. Much less controversy in that, and I doubt if anyone will ever steal my doe head.
:lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The story about the Buck from Iowa is true. They had a documentary on the deer on CH. 62 (our local hunting channel). They told they story from start to finish and at the end they went on about how it was stolen from him about 6 months ago.

I mean really!!! Like that head wouldn't be noticeable in a hunting store, or a personal house! The nerve of it?


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

thats kind of like when someone saws the antlers off someone's buck in the back of their pickup while the owner is in the bar. what are you gonna say when someone says, "nice antlers, where'd you get 'em?" "uuuuuh..."


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Mmmmm...I bet those antlers taste great!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You have a recipe for antlers? I've been looking for one for years. Please share.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ask the Asian folks they make a honkadeziac out of them....must work too look at their populations. :lol:


----------

